# PCRT Conference to address historicity of Adam



## mvdm (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone planning on attending the Michigan conference in March? I am considering attending. Looks to be a good panel on a timely topic. 

I read elsewhere that the unrelated Gospel Coalition conference this year is addressing the same issue:

PCRT 2013 - Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, Inc


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 15, 2013)

I am _so_ grateful that Christ has raised up intelligent, winsome, pious men to articulate and argue the historic orthodox and biblical position concerning the historicity of Adam in our day. But simultaneously, I am so saddened that this modern debate is being had within the context of confessionally Reformed and evangelical denominations and churches. I mean: is this a bad dream that something as basic as the historicity of Adam would have to be seriously argued and defended in supposedly Bible-believing quarters?


----------



## mvdm (Jan 15, 2013)

Ben, it seems the church will always go through such pendulum swings till He returns. Old battles that were "won" need to be re-fought. It is not limited to this issue, but encompasses other matters as well. Hence the cry, "come quickly, Lord Jesus.".


----------

